# Army Cadet Summer Training Course Equipment



## vadeanu (5 Jul 2004)

I'm going to Vernon for CL this year in July 10th, and I need to know what to bring that it useful, other than PT gear and clothing!! I've made a list of things that I should bring, tell me if these things are necessary:

Dr Sholls Gelling Pad
CD's and CD player
Camo kit
Camera
Glow Stick	
Tent Pegs	
Bungee Cords
Angle Light
Toiletries
FMP
Magazines

What else should i bring???? Is webbing allowed there, should i bring mine?


----------



## Military Brat (5 Jul 2004)

Don't leave your JTF2 uniform at home!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2004)

Have you not learned anything yet Military Brat...if not your the thickest indivdual on this site...consider your punishment upped to Recorded and don't be surprised if you are soon on your way out of here. The cadet asked a valid question.


----------



## Spartan (6 Jul 2004)

usually your joining instructions will have a kit list - and that'll help for the most part

The joining instructions are also usually on the 'net...


----------



## vadeanu (6 Jul 2004)

Alright .. all the camp staff has already left to camp... Thanks anyways tho.. are you allowed ur own webbing there ?


----------



## Spartan (6 Jul 2004)

vadeanu said:
			
		

> Alright .. all the camp staff has already left to camp... Thanks anyways tho.. are you allowed ur own webbing there ?


couldn't tell you on that one... but I know on the Air side- if you need combats, you'll be issued them.

I'd hazard a guess that if its not on your joining instructions, you either don't need it or it will be issued to you at the STC


----------



## calno (7 Jul 2004)

My advice is to leave the webbing at home, unless you don't want to see it all summer! the staff cadets will take away combats or things you're issued. you're issued a canteen with web belt. I couldn't tell you about the camo kit,tent pegs or bungee cords because you just get string to set up the hooch, even though with bungees its way easier. Are you gellin'? I'm gellin'! Dr.scholl's are excellent, everything for your feet are the way to go. 

I'm going to CL P&D

good luck,

calno


----------



## vadeanu (7 Jul 2004)

Of course im gellin!!!! Im brininging my own shoes cuz i have a note haha i hate their shoes!!! Is your last name calno?? Ill see you there i guess. i have a friend from my corp named Lopez that is goin to P n D u can talk to him there and stuff.. i went last year!! I really need webbing to keep my objective things in... i lost so many knives and stuff when i commando crawl with my combats in the dark.. they tend to fall out quick!! Im leavin July 10!


----------



## Private Jimbo (7 Jul 2004)

Have fun at camp. With regards to your webbing, tent pegs and bungees, don't bring them unless they tell you to.(check joining instructions)  But if you do bring them all that happens is they get taken and locked away for the summer, and get returned at the end, no biggie. I worked at an air cadet camp and we took away mag lights , knifes, sometimes civies and combats  but thats cause air cadets aren't issued them. So just check the list thats on the net, and bring what it says, plus some civy clothes that wont be worn often, CD player and Cd's, and a book. Cause besides that there ain't much else you will need. Have a good old time.
(Also make sure the officer on duty doesn't take away your socks....laugh now, but it could happen again...)


----------



## vadeanu (7 Jul 2004)

yes i had my socks taken away since they were'nt wool last year.. hehe.. so i got a shoe pair one size too big so my foot fits perfectly in with the wool socks.. no joke


----------



## Private Jimbo (7 Jul 2004)

lol, I had to dig through the lock up room to find that poor fellas socks last year lol.  The officer only let him keep his wool socks, but she was old and mean.  Turns out you need other socks for PT and just sitting around. Good times. Except the part of me having to retrieve his socks.


----------

